# Art Deco Cosmetics - where can you buy them



## Mers1 (17 Sep 2007)

Hi, 

A friend is trying to source Art Deco brand of make up, does anyone know of it or has seen it being sold in and around Dublin/Kildare area.  She normally bought it in Limerick but the salon/shop has now closed.

Any help as always greatfully appreciated.


----------



## annR (17 Sep 2007)

I would like to know the same!  Roches used to have it but it's not in Debenhams now.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Sep 2007)

Debanhams, Manor West, Tralee stock it. Also there's a beautician in Listowel that stocks it but can't think of their name. Will have a look next time I'm passing.


----------



## purpeller (17 Sep 2007)

Have you tried other former Roches shops?  The one in Blanchardstown used to have it too.  Alternatively, you could try their website for Dublin distributors: artdeco.co.uk


----------



## MandaC (17 Sep 2007)

Jardine Beauty Salon in Clondalkin stocks the makeup, or at least used to.


----------



## Mers1 (17 Sep 2007)

Thanks a million all.  Will let her know about the Clondalkin salon, fingers crossed.


----------



## annR (18 Sep 2007)

Debenhams in Blanchardstown doesn't stock it.


----------



## mer (18 Sep 2007)

Debenhams in blackrock has it


----------



## RemeG (14 Oct 2010)

Debenhams, The Squre stock it.


----------

